# Where can I get food intolerance tests?



## balor123 (Nov 14, 2011)

I read the WSJ article "When Everyday Foods Are Hard to Digest" and it had a reference to this board. There's mention of a registry with nutritionists who can order intolerance tests. Do you know where I might find it? I've only been formally diagnosed with Gastroparesis but my symptoms are closer to GERD. Thanks!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had very useful work done by a naturopath. As well, many of the foods that showed up on his list were also included on foods to avoid in the book _Eating 4 Your Type_ (a diet based on blood types).Mark


----------

